# Creeping Moss - Vesicularia sp.



## stefano-bonalume (Dec 3, 2014)

Creeping Moss is starting to grow and stems apices seems to stay pretty much horizontally.


Here two floating pieces that I put in the sand near the glass so I can observe their growth.












And on wire mesh. Look at the apices.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

If it will stay low it may make a ground cover. I no longer like Java Moss because of how wild it gets in the direction it grows.
Would like to see it after a few months of growth.


----------



## stefano-bonalume (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes I bought it because it is called "Creeping". 
My fear is that it belongs to Vesicularia genus, just like Java Moss, which grows messy, and making a good looking moss carpet with it would be impossible.


----------



## stefano-bonalume (Dec 3, 2014)

Creeping Moss is growing.
Here's how it looks like right now.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*Is this the look you're going for? I have no idea what kind of moss this is.*










Tiny turtle & fish seem to approve of it though. I can take better photos if you want over the weekend, because I want the moss identified.


----------



## stefano-bonalume (Dec 3, 2014)

Doesn't look like mine at all. Where did you find it? Is it aquatic?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

looks like it's growing nicely,I donno,looks a lot like java moss to me.


----------



## stefano-bonalume (Dec 3, 2014)

But less messy.


----------



## stefano-bonalume (Dec 3, 2014)

I can definitely say that this moss grows horizontally. I think it is the right moss choice for a carpet.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

What MSG has looks like a Fissiden to me.
Your moss is growing nothing like java moss. Java moss will grow differently depending on the light level. Appears to get limbs or branches on the main stems like Christmas
moss but does not drape, but rather is erratic in the direction it goes
Your moss looks like it will carpet well. I think you may eventually have the same issue/w it as the java moss has. Once it gets very thick some of what is on the bottom
will die due to lack of light.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Is it flame moss?

Raymond, if you keep trimming the moss so that light gets to the bottom, is that okay?


----------

